# Replacement string and cables for old compound



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

the bad thing about steel cables is how they are secured to the cams, i know on my old bear i thought about this till someone showed me that there was a set screw on one of the wheels and no string could take that. Lancaster archery does sell cables in like a 80" universal coated cable.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Had a PSE Thunderflite Express loose a cable once. When I sent it back to PSE they returned it with new limbs, cams and "strings" no more cable. I think you are stcuk with cables but got no idea when you will find them.


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 12, 2009)

I6t looks like I am closer to solution. I stumbled somewhere on the net that B&B archery sales and service from Raytown, MO did some warranty work for York years ago.. Well I couldn't lose anything, I called them, and they are still able to make new steel cables for me. I will need only to send them old cables with wheels. 

New set of cables will be 35$. Not too much to resurrect old beast. 

So I think I made some progress. Will keep ypu informed, I am even thinking of making proper for time period set of gear, and next thing on the list will be to find spare parts for ACRA sight


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Dzien' dobry Bogdan,

I believe that there is member here "Mr.String" who once stated he can make steel cables. 

Ahh yese here it is: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=7184851&postcount=2



mr.string said:


> If they are steel cables as long as I have one to go by (sometimes even a partial one) I do make steel cables. Pm me for a price.



Dowidzenia...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

$13 here, http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?products_id=10648


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, you need 2 of them, and still U cables on axles need to be replaced. Will cost more than 35$ deffinitly.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

then i guess you know exactly where your gonna get it replaced, show some pics of the bow if you can, curious to see what it looks like, i like the older OG bows


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 12, 2009)

I p-lan to post few pictures during the weekend. 48" axle to axle compounds are rare


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a set of steel cables with the tear drop (double tear) for $15.00 a set of two, and then get a dacron string. The old bows cannot handle the new no stretch strings.


----------

